

Microsoft funds climate change denialists - vibrunazo
http://www.guardian.co.uk/environment/2012/feb/15/leak-exposes-heartland-institute-climate

======
vibrunazo
You can listen to the reporting from the Skeptic's Guide to the Universe. In
episode 345, at about ~20min into the podcast:
[http://www.theskepticsguide.org/archive/podcastinfo.aspx?mid...](http://www.theskepticsguide.org/archive/podcastinfo.aspx?mid=1&pid=345)

